# A week before the draft -- rank your top 6 *Poll added*



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

How do you now rank the top 6 players you want the Bulls to take at #2?

Mine:

1. Bargnani
2. Gay
3a. Thomas
3b. Aldridge
4. Roy
5. Morrison


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1. Bargnani
2. Morrison
3. Aldridge
4. Roy
5. Gay
6. Thomas


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1. Bargnani
2. Aldridge
3. Thomas

There is no top 6 for me, go big or trade.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1. Bargnani
2. Aldridge
3. Roy
4. Thomas
5. Gay
6. Trade down


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1. Aldridge
2. Gay
3. Thomas
4. Morrison
5. Roy
6. Bargnani


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



TripleDouble said:


> How do you now rank the top 6 players you want the Bulls to take at #2?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...


how about in order of the players you would want on the bulls? disregarding the no.2 because i think some players will look good as the no.2 but some not as good because they arn't considered the "sexy" no.2 pick which doesn't mean they won't be as good of a player.

1. Brewer
2. Bargnani
3. Aldridge
4. S.Williams ( i think his getting overlooked. i think he'd actually be a perfect fit for our Bulls team. Hustle. Defense. Rock solid. Despite his height he'll continue to be able to rebound because of his upper and more importantly his lower body strength. Lower body strength and leverage that you get is just as important as length or maybe even more important. and he is proven)
5. Roy


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1. Gay
2. Bargnani
3. Aldridge
4. Sene
5. Morrison
6. O'Bryant


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

Though I've given more intense thought to some of these, the ranking still hasn't changed.

1) Aldridge - safest pick, to me, as his game fills the most holes on the team. 

2) Thomas - though I'm getting nervous about his head. Consider this my "swing for the fences" choice. 

3) Bargnani - on faith, measurements and stats. I don't really feel right even ranking him since I've seen nothing of him beyond highlights.

4) Gay - consider this "swing for the fences" option B. Unlike Deng and Noc, I believe he'll be able to rotate into the 2 guard spot at times. Not a need, but upside is greater than Roy.

5) Roy - Going to be a fine player, but one we don't need. I'm adamantly against this pick unless its part of an impressive trade down.

6) Morrison - I think he's a can't miss option for teams like Charlotte and Portland. But he's the poster boy for "doesn't fill a need" for Chicago. And like Roy, he isn't the type of phenom that should drive a GM to ignore obvious needs.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

Aldridge
Bargnani
Morrison
Gay
Roy
O'Bryant


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

*I want:* 
LaMarcus Aldridge
Trade down (Brewer)
Trade with Pacers (Jermaine O'Neal)
Trade with Phoenix (Marion)
Brandon Roy
Andrea Bargnani

*I don't want:* 
Tyrus Thomas - BIG NO. We need a post player, who can score in low post. Tyrus can't and probably won't be able.
Rudy Gay - we already have Noc & Deng
Adam Morrison - look above
Trade down (O'Bryant) - draft a project and wait 3-4 years for him to become Erick Dampier? Again BIG NO.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1.) Thomas
2.) Bargnani
3.) Gay
4.) Aldridge
5.) Williams
6.) Brewer


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1. Bargnani

2. Brandon Roy
3. Rudy Gay
4. Tyrus Thomas
5. Ronnie Brewer
6. Patrick O'Bryant/Saer Sene

EDIT: I was supposed to rank my top 6 for the Bulls, right? Not my top six overall.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

I'll join the fray . . . 

1) Aldridge - Fills our needs, and it's not like the kid can't play.
2) Trade down for Brewer
3) Bargnani - Honestly haven't seen enough of him, but he seems like a player
4) Roy - Fills a secondary need, but we'd HAVE to get an impact player with our other pick
5) Gay - So much potential and I think he could play some 2
6) Thomas - Only if there is no other alternative . . . He is athletic.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

Roy
Aldridge
Bargnani

trade
Morrison

Thomas
Gay


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

Based on the league-wide consensus top 6, I'd rank them as following for the Bulls:
1. Aldridge
2. Roy
3. Gay
4. Bargnani
5. Thomas
6. Morrison

Coming out of the draft, I'd be happy with the first 2, content with the second 2, and upset with the last 2, but I won't pass decision until seeing them play in the NBA.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1a. Aldridge
1b. Bargnani
3. Gay
4. Thomas
5. Carney
6. Roy


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

Bargnani
Thomas
Gay
Aldridge
Morrison
Roy
Sene


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

roy
bargnani


thomas
aldridge
gay


morrison


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

Of guys possibly (if not likely) there at 16, my depth chart is:

O'Bryant
Sene
Brewer
Thabo
Collins


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

I keep going back and forth on Bargnani and Aldridge. The official measures on Bargnani were pretty impressive (per Chad Ford on Insider). 7' 0.25" and 249lbs. 9'2" standing reach, which corresponds to (I'm estimating here, 7'2-3" wingspan). That's bigger than I thought. And he's picked up his game in his last couple.

I also went back and compared his stats to Gasol, and they're virtually identical. I had been thinking Bargnani was a bit of a black hole due to his low assist numbers, but it appears after looking into things that Euros are even stingier giving them out than I first thought. Everyone I've listened to says he wants to win and has a head for basketball. He appears to be able to score from anywhere on the court. He appears to have better bulk than Aldridge.

All that puts him over Aldridge in my book. I'm comfortable with taking Aldridge but he's not particularly strong, fast, or agile. I'm sure he'll be decent, I don't think "the safest pick" is the right justification for this pick. Considering our FA options and existing team, we need to get the guy who's going to be the best player available. When people look back at this draft, there'd better not be anyone picked after #2 who we would readily trade the #2 pick to get.

The rest of the top six really have no bearing. We've got the second pick and one of these 2 guys will be available. We don't need to go any further than this.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Of guys possibly (if not likely) there at 16, my depth chart is:
> 
> O'Bryant
> Sene
> ...



My 16 is:

Shelden Williams (ya right)
Ronnie Brewer (ditto)
Cedric Simmons
Thabo Sefolosha
Sene


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1. Bargnani
2. Aldridge 
3. Rudy Gay
4. Roy
5. Ammo
Not a fan of TT anymore... If Chandler is in shape after this off season I fail to see what he couldn't do that TT could.. not enough to warrant taking him with the #2 pick anyways.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



MikeDC said:


> The rest of the top six really have no bearing. We've got the second pick and one of these 2 guys will be available. We don't need to go any further than this.


Ordering the six most likely options indicates your future level of satisfaction with a number of possible outcomes next week.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

#2 Pick:

1: Bargnani
2: Gay
3: Roy
4: Aldridge
5: Morrison
6: Thomas

#16 Pick:

1: Sene
2: O'Bryant
3: Brewer
4: Sefolosha

If we trade, I'd be extremely happy if we could get our hands on Gasol. I rank him over both Ben Wallace and Jermaine O'Neal, but he is probably very hard to get.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



rlucas4257 said:


> Bargnani
> Thomas
> Gay
> Aldridge
> ...



Can I have 7?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



rlucas4257 said:


> Can I have 7?


Just kick Thomas and Roy out :biggrin:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



rlucas4257 said:


> Can I have 7?


Sene over O'Bryant?


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1. Bargnani
2. Roy
3. Thomas
4. Aldridge (really soured on him of late)
5. Gay

16th pick:

1. Brewer
2. O'Bryant
3. Carney
4. Sene
5. Thabo
6. Simmons


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



jbulls said:


> Sene over O'Bryant?


By a smidge.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



rlucas4257 said:


> By a smidge.


I feel the same way, 13 and 8 in the MVC isn't that impressive to me. I think Sene's physical abilities puts him over O'Bryant at a mid first pick.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



jbulls said:


> Sene over O'Bryant?


That is indeed a toughy.

I went O'Bryant over Sene by a smidge, just because he brings the bulk to the roster that noone except too short Sweets has. But oooooh, that length of Sene. Man.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Who Do We Draft Poll*

What do we with the #2 pick


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Who Do We Draft Poll*

triple double already posted a very similar thread asking a similar question.

if you don't mind, i'll merge, then i will tell you the entire ABB story.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Who Do We Draft Poll*



mizenkay said:


> triple double already posted a very similar thread asking a similar question.
> 
> if you don't mind, i'll merge, then i will tell you the entire ABB story.



Didn't realize that, damn that was quick....or I am slow....

Thanks.

If you want, you can delete this then...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Who Do We Draft Poll*



mizenkay said:


> triple double already posted a very similar thread asking a similar question.
> 
> if you don't mind, i'll merge, then i will tell you the entire ABB story.



And do tell the story.... :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

guys, i merged the thread vintage started (and the poll) to this discussion.

please vote who your pick is for the #2 slot.

thanks.



---


OT for Vintage: so i run to the deli around 7pm to get some beverages, and there, in the drink section talking on her cell phone is ABB. she's with some hangers on and possibly her booker (model speak for agent). she can't decide on a drink. so she walks up to the cashier and in a really thick accent orders a ham and cheese sandwich. the cashier looks at her with this non-plussed look and says "you have to go to the sandwich counter to order". ABB looks at her like, well, i want a ham and cheese sandwich, so? ABB's minions RUN over to the sandwich counter and order for her. ABB just stands there at the cashier. meanwhile, they had to open up another register so i could pay for my stuff.

in her own little fabulous world.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



mizenkay said:


> guys, i merged the thread vintage started (and the poll) to this discussion.
> 
> please vote who your pick is for the #2 slot.
> 
> ...


LOL....

I wish I had minions to follow me. Then her minions and my minions could meet, arrange a meeting, and voila.

Ah well. Back to reality. And my job.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Bargnani
Morrison and Gay tied
Aldridge
Sene Probably too much of a reach at 2, but he has more upside (long term thinking here)
Thomas


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



TripleDouble said:


> Ordering the six most likely options indicates your future level of satisfaction with a number of possible outcomes next week.


Fine then. I won't be all that satisfied unless it's one of those two. However, my top 6 for the Bulls, I think, are

1. Bargnani- See above
2. Aldridge- See above
*3. Roy*- I wish he was a little bit quicker, but he's still a very good athlete. Plenty capable of playing the 2 at a high level. And he's super skilled and has a great attitude. Probably big enough to play some 3 against a lot of teams, so I think Ben/Kirk/Roy could work.
*4. Thomas*- He's still a freak of an athlete, and I can see it working out. My concern is more that the chip on his shoulder will become counterproductive. He's the high risk/high reward pick.
*5. Shelden Williams*- My only problem with Williams is his general slowness. He wouldn't be best utilized in our up-tempo game, but every team needs a banger, and he'll bang. He's got a huge wingspan, is fairly agile for his size, his strength is off the charts, and he's polished.
*6. Ronnie Brewer*- That's right, ahead of Morrison and Gay. Conventional wisdom tells me that one of those guys will end up better then him, but based on what I can see, I couldn't tell you why. So I'm going with the guy I like. I don't like either Morrison or Gay that much for the Bulls. I guess they'd be 8 and 7 but I'm not sold on either of them. 

Gay could fit if he does develop a handle, but I'm not sure he will. I guess there you hope his freakish athleticm works out for you. Morrison will be a crummy fit with everyone else. He's slow, can't jump, can't play defense, and I don't like his attitude. He's Glen Rice.


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

Players one through sixteen for my Chicago Bulls draft. The Combine Results are from ESPN, and list the players overall athletic rating (based on some unknown formula), the player's No-Step Vertical and Maximum Vertical, the player's Bench Press Reps at 225; the player's Lane Agility time and Sprint time. Not all players were tested or listed in the article, and the athletic rank greatly favors smaller, quicker players.

*1) Tyrus Thomas * - # 21 athletic player rank; 34" no step vertical; 39.5" max vertical; 8 bench press reps); 11.36 second lane agility; 3.2 second sprint. 
*2) Brandon Roy * - # 30 athlete; 34; 40.5; 6; 11.13; 3.27
*3) Andrea Bagnari * (did not test)
*4) LaMarcus Aldridge * - 68; 26.5; 34; 8; 12.02; 3.43 
*5) Rudy Gay * - 26; 33; 40.5; 9; 11.03; 3.32 (Thomas tested out as a better athlete according to ESPN) 
*6) Adam Morrison * - 59; 25.5; 30.5; 11; 11.46; 3.37 (Good strength but lacking top notch athleticism)
*7) Ronnie Brewer * - 2; 35; 41; 19; 11.32; 3.14 (great athleticism - his shot is concerning) 
*8) Shelden Williams * - 31; 29; 33.25; 25; 11.53; 3.59 
*9) Saer Sene * - 72; 28.5; 31; 7; 12.52; 3.38 
*10) Cedric Simmons* - 20; 30.5; 35; 15; 11.05; 3.31
*11) Patrick O'Bryant * - 79; 26.5; 30; 13; 12.68; 3.63 (tested below my expectations)
*12) Randy Foye * - 6; 32; 38; 14; 10.53; 3.23 
*13) Rodney Carney * - 5; 32; 38.5; 10; 10.57; 3.06 
*14) Thabo Sefolosha * - Switzerland SF (did not test)
*15) J.J. Redick * - 51; 27.5; 33; 6; 10.94; 3.29 (actually tested better than I thought he would)
*16) Olexsiy Pecherov * - Ukraine PF (did not Test)

One other interesting comment from the article was "Texas' LaMarcus Aldridge is athletic but he pales in comparison to LSU's Tyrus Thomas in almost every category. Aldridge ended up being ranked 28th out of 33 power forwards in the draft".


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

No way in hell Barnani is there at #2, so I picked Gay.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



The Krakken said:


> No way in hell Barnani is there at #2, so I picked Gay.


I actually think it's pretty likely he might be, so should vote for who you WANT, not who you THINK it'll be. I just checked out 2 mocks updated today and yesterday, and Aldridge dropped to 7 on one, 4 on the other. Bargnani is 1 and 5. Tyrus is 2 on both, Gay 3 on both. Morrison goes 4 on the one, 1st on the other. Brewer and Sefalosha are our picks at 16, Thomas is our #2 on both.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



MikeDC said:


> Fine then. I won't be all that satisfied unless it's one of those two. However, my top 6 for the Bulls, I think, are
> 
> 1. Bargnani- See above
> 2. Aldridge- See above
> ...



Obliged :angel:


----------



## BDMcGee (May 12, 2006)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

1. Brandon Roy-The top all-around player in the draft. Should become one of the premier shooting guards in the league.

2. Adam Morrison-Top scorer in the draft. Lacks a great all-around game but his scoring ability is hard to ignore. He doesn't currently fit in with the Bulls but he should be considered.

3. Tyrus Thomas-Doesn't have the size you'd like to see in a power forward, but his enormous wingspan and freakish athleticism makes up for it somewhat. Has the most upside in the draft out of all of the big-men.

4. LaMarcus Aldridge-A tremendous talent. Was the consensus number #1 pick before the LSU game. Needs to get much stronger physically, but would fit in perfectly with this team.

5. Andrea Bargnani-Appears to be the real deal. Has great ability but there are questions about his intensity and willingness to play inside.

6. Randy Foye-One of the top 3-4 most talented players in this draft. Has no idea how good he could be. Not a true point, but has Arenas-like explosiveness. Should be considered because he's more talented than both Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

For the #2 pick
1. Bargnani
2. Aldridge
3. Thomas
4. Brewer
5. Roy
6. O'Bryant


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

Top 6 for the Bulls?

1. Bargnani

2. Roy
3. Aldridge

4. Thomas
5. O'Bryant
6. Brewer

(Sene is a very close #7...aka, the "sexy pick", although rationally I think he duplicates Chandler too much for my liking)


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

At #2:

1. Bargnani
2. Gay
3. Roy
4. Thomas
5. Morrisson
6. Aldridge

At # 16
1. Brewer
2. Simmons
3. Armstrong
4. Sene
5. Ager
6. Reddick


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



yodurk said:


> Top 6 for the Bulls?
> 
> 1. Bargnani
> 
> ...


Maybe, but from what I've seen of him, his Tyson Chandler impression is based on the "ideal" Tyson and with a little seasoning, he has a pretty good chance of surpassing and leaving in the dust the "reality" Tyson.

I am willing to take a flyer on "someday/upside" much more willingly with a mid-first rounder than I am with a top 3 pick.


----------



## BDMcGee (May 12, 2006)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

I'm already changing what I said previously, but the way I view these prospects seemingly changes daily due to them being so close in ability.

1. Brandon Roy
2. Andrea Bargnani
3. Adam Morrison
4. LaMarcus Aldridge
5. Patrick O'Bryant
6. Rudy Gay


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*

If we're ranking both our picks, here's mine:

#2 Pick

1. Bargnani Great upside and size, and can create big mismatches
2. Gay-Morrisson tied Gay could be a great slasher and great athleticism. Morrison is a sure thing, great scorer and love his competitiveness
4. Aldridge Fills a need with good size
5. Thomas Good upside, but huge risk and undersized
6. Roy Complete player, but to me lacks the explosiveness you need in a SG taken at #2

#16 Pick

1. Redick The sure thing, great scorer, Pax-Kerr the 2nd
2. Sene Tremendous size and potential, huge risk as well
3. Brewer Can play 3 positions and a 6'7" PG is nice to have
4. Sefalosha Nice size for a SG and a good defender
5. Simmons Great size, reach and good athleticism, which we need
6. Armstrong Same as Simmons


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

1.Andrea Bargnani
2.Tyrus Thomas
3.Brandon Roy
4.Adam Morrison
5.Ronnie Brewer
6.Rodney Carney


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

1 Aldridge
2 Gay
3 Bargnani
4 Roy
5 T. Thomas
6 Morrison
7 Brewer
8 O'Bryant
9 Carney
10 Shefolosha
11 Sene
12 Sheldon Williams
13 Shawne Williams

If we can get 2 of these guys with our picks I will be happy. I think Marcus Williams could be special. I think he's one of the top 5 or 6 in terms of talent, just don't see us taking another pg so I excluded him.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



DaBabyBullz said:


> I actually think it's pretty likely he might be, so should vote for who you WANT, not who you THINK it'll be. I just checked out 2 mocks updated today and yesterday, and Aldridge dropped to 7 on one, 4 on the other. Bargnani is 1 and 5. Tyrus is 2 on both, Gay 3 on both. Morrison goes 4 on the one, 1st on the other. Brewer and Sefalosha are our picks at 16, Thomas is our #2 on both.


It's probably very highly UNLIKELY that he'll be there...

Raps fans seem to have adapted to the fact that they think he's Colangelo's guy....thus why he goes on the radio OFTEN in Toronto and talks about Bargnani....he's trying to warm the people to the idea and sell him on them...

#1 Bargnani


----------



## Mark_R (May 1, 2006)

Bargnani
Roy
Gay
Thomas
Aldridge
Morrison


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: A week before the draft -- rank your top 6*



The ROY said:


> It's probably very highly UNLIKELY that he'll be there...
> 
> Raps fans seem to have adapted to the fact that they think he's Colangelo's guy....thus why he goes on the radio OFTEN in Toronto and talks about Bargnani....he's trying to warm the people to the idea and sell him on them...
> 
> #1 Bargnani


There still might be something to Bosh's insistence that they don't draft Bargs and go for Aldridge. Nothing is ever for sure.


----------

